# Weltmeister STELLA &#190; - Лечение болячек



## Bultik (29 Окт 2013)

Приветствую всех отозвавшихся и просто интересующихся этой темой.

Достался вышеуказанный аккордеон за около 200$. Внешнее состояние неплохое. Нужен был аккордеон именно синего цвета, это была первоочередная задача, поскольку малолетний сын запал именно на него, а больше и ближе ничего не было, плюс мой товарищ которого я попросил приобрести в другом городе ничего в этом не понимал. В общем я кажуть - що маемо то маемо. 

Правда звук задушевный, хотя обнаружились некоторые проблемы, которые есть огромная необходимость и желание устранить. 

Помимо желания есть давнишнее слесарно-инструментальное образование, пару классов музшколы по ф-но и отсутствие мастеров-аккордеонистов в нашем городе. 

Помятуя заповедь врачей «не навреди!» я решил очень аккуратно подойти к решению этой проблемы –попробовать найти навыки через инет. Правда гуглопоиск оказался довольно скуп и выдал мне только услуги мастеров в Питере и Москве и только этот форум, но как говорится и на том спасибо.

Вот нашел очень толковый сайт, но алгоритмы и специфика гугловского перевода желают лучшего:
[URL='http://www.accordionrevival.com/ACCORDION_REPAIR1.php"" target=""_blank"">http://www.accordionrevival.com/ACCORDION_REPAIR1.php[/URL]

Подробнее о проблемах: 
1)Изношенность ремней – решение заменить, вот только на какие.
Есть варианты: ROCKBAG RB25202 или самтрестовские
2) Исчезновение на некоторых клавишах правого ряда многоголосности в различных регистрах, при сжатии, или при растягивании мехов.
А именно:

2й регистр:
- си 1-й окт. На растягивании пропадает модуляция одного из звуков.
- соль 3-й окт. На растягивании пропадает модуляция одного из звуков.
- ре# 4-й окт. На сжатии пропадает один из звуков.

3й регистр:
- ре 2-й окт. На сжатии пропадает один из звуков, через раз.
- соль 2-й окт. На растягивании пропадает один из звуков - более высокая соль.
- соль 3-й окт. На растягивании пропадает модуляция одного из звуков.

4й регистр:
ре- 2-й окт. На растягивании пропадает один из звуков.
ре#- 2-й окт. На растягивании пропадает один из звуков.
ля- 2-й окт. На растягивании пропадает более низкий звук.

5й регистр:
ля- 2-й окт. На растягивании вообще пропадает звук.

3)Изношенность и потертость соединений, в районе уголков меха, с тыльной и нижней стороны. Преподаватель музыкальной школы сказала, что компрессия недостаточна.
Внизу, чувствуется поддувает справа как оказалось на углу соединения меха и корпуса. Слышал где то, что в местах уголков потертые соединения проклеиваются тонкими кусочками кожи, которые садятся на клей «Момент».

При сдергивании правой клавишной панели я увидел внизу горсти войлочных отложений с пылью и аккуратно их запылесосил.
Дальше без советов из вне лезть не стал, хотя хотелось основательно прочистить сами клавиши и под ними.

В общем рассчитываю по возможности на конструктивные комментарии."


----------



## vev (29 Окт 2013)

День добрый!

Странновато несколько то, что Вы описываете. У Стеллы три голоса на пять регистров

1-й регистр - один голос с нормальной высотой
2-й - унисон, два голоса одной высоты
3-й все голоса одновременно
4-й - нормальный и октава вниз
5-й - на октаву ниже нормы

Причина всех проблем с хрипами и "незвучанием", скорее всего кроется в залогах и грязи, попавшей в голоса. Неплохо было бы снять правую половину и глянуть внутрь. Для этого надо выдернуть металические гвоздики по контуру корпуса в части, примыкающей к меху. Лучше всего использовать маленькие клещи, чтобы не повредить поверхность корпуса.

Дальше Вы увидите планки с голосами. На голосах будут наклеены тонкие полоски лайковой кожи. Это и есть залоги, которые перекрывают один из язычков голоса при переключении меха с разжима на сжим. Посмотрите насколько они эластичны и насколько хорошо и легко прилегают к планке. Походу можно посмотреть сколько там грязи.

Ниже очень полезный сайт, если Вы владеете английским языком, найдете ответы на все Ваши вопросы.

По поводу ремней. Берите любые, подходящей длины и не берите в голову. При такой стоимости самого аккордеона брать что-то дорогое я бы не стал 

Удачи

http://www.accordionrevival.com/ACCORDION_REPAIR1.php

Собственно Вы сайт то и знаете :biggrin:


----------



## Bultik (29 Окт 2013)

*vev*,
vev писал:


> День добрый!
> 
> Странновато несколько то, что Вы описываете.



А что Вы хотите в аккордеонах я ламер, но стараюсь все сделать акуратно. 

А Вам как первому ответившему - самое большое спасибо за подсказки.


----------



## vev (29 Окт 2013)

Беру назад свои слова о странности  Посмотрел подробнее. 5-6 голосов суммарно требуют внимания.

А вот где Вы 4-ю октаву на клавиатуре нашли на ?


----------

